# Air guitar for sale



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

This made me laugh!


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Funny!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

lol.. Mont don't allow no sellin stuff here... I guess this is really nothing tho, he shouldn't mind....


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I should buy it for my neighbor since he thinks he's Air Guitar Champion of the World. hahaa


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

I jumped all over that deal at $17. Its sitting in my stand right now!


----------

